# pedophiles !!!



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

God i hate the bastards . . . got a phone call of off one of my mates said that this sick bastard who was 47 had been talking to his 14 year old sister and was gonna come down and meet her in half hour, he asked me to come do the pedo over with him so i went there. Basic jist of what happens is me and my mate kick f**k out of the geezer and my mate hit him with a machete naturally the police turn up. I get arrested for ABH my friend gets arrested for GBH with intent and the pedophile get's released without charge yet we give the police stacks of evidence including photo's and pics and transcripts :tuf the justice system is so ****ed up !


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

should of ****ed him up properly.... like no gettin up


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

TUT! You thick git, you should have played him at his own game. Got your mates sister to introduce him to a friend of hers and meet her in a park at night. No one about. Nothing but bad intentions for people like this


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

It didn't enter you're head to involve the police? That way, if he was up to no good then he could have been put away. Not released and you being busted. This is why we don't have hanging any more. Mob law doesn't work.


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

It will i have the sick bastards address


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

I wander who the police will come after once you've done that?


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

its been done i've been bailed for 6 weeks my friend has been charged, they told him if it wasnt his 1st offense he'd be remanded !


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

spitfire said:


> It didn't enter you're head to involve the police? That way, if he was up to no good then he could have been put away. Not released and you being busted. This is why we don't have hanging any more. Mob law doesn't work.


Well said spitfire. :good :good

every countrys justice system is flawed, But you could've told the police and let them deal with it, Instead you opt to try and be double hard dave and are suffering because of it :yes:


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Just out of curiosity like everyone else said, but instead of waiting until after the guy arrives then phone for the police should have phoned them beforehand and asked for two bobbies to turn up before the dude showed up because then they could have arrested him for his possible intentions if the evidence you say you had shows this.

Just would have been the smarter move.


----------



## kev3383 (Jan 10, 2010)

i hate 2 say it lads but if it was u in the same position and it was ur sister would u really stand there and watch this old man who was supposed 2 be there 2 meet ur sister? i know i couldent


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

hendy1992 said:


> Basic jist of what happens is me and my mate kick f**k out of the geezer and my mate hit him with a machete naturally the police turn up.


He hit him with a machete? wtf.

Maybe it's just my maturity kicking in, but I would have just called the police. It's very tempting to kick the shit out of someone like that (I have 3 younger sisters, I would be incredibly tempted to do the same in your position), but you should let the police handle it. It takes the perspective off the ****er's behaviour now that you and your mate got done.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Just get someone he does not know to do the job in the first place - no evidence = no blame.


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Hmmm, I seriously hope that all this talk of actually murdering a man is just venting.

I'm not sure that posting your feelings on the internet and admitting a criminal offence is such a bright idea considering youre still on bail.

It seems to have gone over the heads of the brain surgeons on this forum that at the point this suspected paedophile left his house to travel to meet the girl that he had already committed the very serious offence of grooming and thats the point the police should have been involved. Its kinda hard to criticise the Police if you didnt even call them and I'm having a serious time taking you seriously if youre honestly suprised that you got arrested if when the Police did turn up they found you and your mate with blood covered machete in hand and bleeding man at your feet. The defence 'but he was a paedo!' probably isnt going to wash under those circumstances...

If you want a justice system like that then perhaps Iran would be more to your liking when they beat, stone and kill people for all manner of stuff. Hell, its in the news just today that theyre going to execute a woman for adultery and I'm sure due process was followed in every way and shes getting everything she deserves - just imagine if it were your wife!

note: sarcasm.

Sadly our pathetic and antiquated justice system whilst treating sex offences against children very seriously also frowns on mobs slashing people up with large bladed weapons. Bastards.

Note: more sarcasm.


----------



## ROTWELLIER (Apr 17, 2010)

dirty god damm pedos if go at himm again give 1 4 all of us


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Totally agree. It could be tempting. But I have been. My niece was assaulted when she was about 4. Me and my brothers could hav dealt with the guy. But we didn't. Evidence was collected and the guy was put away for a long to time. Me and me brothers do not have any charges against us.

It's all so very tempting to deal with these things by ones self. But inreality it just doesn't work. These peoe have to be taken off the street. The law is the best we have.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

I am not condoning the action, just stating their are 2 (or more) outcomes that could have happened - who's to say the police would even turn up?, let alone have enough to stop the person being a threat. Personally, I'd have tried the legal way (first).


----------



## BLaCkOUT (May 5, 2010)

I have two sisters myself, one older and the other younger. I can tell you that if any one (pedo/rapist etc.) attempted to pull something against them my first reaction would be to bash skulls and crack ribs, it's only natural. I'm sure every person here would feel the same way if they were in any situation of the like. Hell, I'd be ready to beat down a pedo for trying shit with a complete stranger.

However, realistically it's probably the dumbest thing a person could do. You claimed you had evidence that could prove his intentions were bad then you should have immediately contacted the police. If you had chances are he would've been prosecuted and convicted and been taken off the streets. Now however, you and your mate are the ones going to have to stand in front of the judge where the sick ****er will put on the innocent face and take the role of poor victim and you two will take the role of savage barbarians who could possibly end up behind bars. Then his wounds and injuries will heal and he'll be able to walk free and do the same thing again with some other poor girl, who may not be lucky enough to have somebody step in to aid her. So in the end it's the pedo that comes out on top.

Come on man, you have to use your head better then that.


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

Agentman said:


> Hmmm, I seriously hope that all this talk of actually murdering a man is just venting.
> 
> I'm not sure that posting your feelings on the internet and admitting a criminal offence is such a bright idea considering youre still on bail.
> 
> ...


I never hit anyone with a machete i kicked him in the face a couple of times that is what i've been arrested for he got 2 seriously deep cuts on his forearm and a broken wrist from the machete imo this is not enough for what the sick scum do.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Well thank god the dude didn't get to touch her. That's the best out come.


----------



## Jae (May 25, 2010)

if it was my sister i would of not let her go out.... i woulda got some evidence, then murked him, then made a 'citizens arrest' then told the police he suffered injuries while trying to 'attack me'(run away) with the evidence the jury will convict him and give you credit!- and you would of still got to beat on him! or as Ewrayzor said, do him in a park.. you know the police cant catch a cold..


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah its easy to say what he should have done now.... but in the heat of the moment people do stupid things.

That being said you wouldve been better getting him put in the nick they dont last to long in there... and his suffering would be alot longer than the minutes it took you to kick him in,and for him to heal. Plus no repercussions on you everybody wins!!!

except him of course


----------



## ON TOP PROMOTIONS (Jun 8, 2010)

Should have put the c**t to sleep, police will do f**k all, the c**t will get community service and moved to a new town, then prey on more victims, wish i was there i would have took his head off with the machete, i ****ing hate pedophiles.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Expertly_Blended said:


> Yeah its easy to say what he should have done now.... but in the heat of the moment people do stupid things.


It's true. But, the way Hendy is describing it, it's not "in the heat of the moment." It was pre-meditated to go up and smack this guy one.

I'm taking it that Hendy is only 18/19, so with the amount of hormones flying through his body, it's only natural for him and his friend to go and play alpha-male and show that dirty paedophile what-for. I'm not much older, but experiences such as these have given me a different perspective on things and have allowed me to keep a much more logical head when they do arise.

Not blaming you or taking perspective away from the situation, Hendy, but I do hope that you take this experience on board and try to handle it a lot more sensibly in the future. It takes the bigger man to call the cops and handle the situation properly when it's easy to just get violent.

****ing hell, I sound old. :laugh:


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Should of cut his dick right off! No point being a pedo without a dick!


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Well ..

The old me in your situation would have taken my mates and just killed the guy .. or paid some others to do it , or just kidnapped him and let him rot

That was before I matured and wanted to join the police ..

The police need as much evidence as they can get when it comes to grooming , so you should have called the police , who would have placed a dummy girl or used the girl herself if she was up for it .. to lure him to the park and then when he had met her, arrested her .. because his defence could say he had no intention of actually meeting her or he wasnt the one on the other end .. however if they had surveillance they could prove his intent without doubt

Also, by attacking him, His defence could get him a lighter sentence due to the attack he has suffered

Also , your mate carrying a machete, what a douchebag .. We're meant to be the law abiding humans , by using weapons and attacks you put yourself in that situation .. And, expertley blanded, it wasnt in the heat of the moment because they knew of it in advance and had the chance to go to the police but instead wanted to do it themselves, the fact his mate had a machete shows mens rea for serious harm

The justice system doesnt always work, that's inevitable .. However, he would have been shamed, and he could have gone to prison .. you do realise paedos arent exactly friends of other criminals in prison right ?

However, if it was my sister or daughter, or even any family member or friend, i can understand that i might snap too .. but I could probably control myself because vigilante's do no good

Your actions were of someone who has not matured mate .. use your head more

I am surprised at how many people here are just supporting this act of violence without condoning it .. abysmal


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> Should of cut his dick right off! No point being a pedo without a dick!


Alright, calm down Superman. :laugh:


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

Well "heat of the moment" might have been a wrong choice of words but it all happened within half an hour, not not a long time frame at all or even worse, time for 'hendy' to wind himself up.

As for the evidence you have to be careful because if he was led on (not saying he was) in any way its inadmissible in the courts. If its good evidence though you might be able to pursue it still, but that will remain to be seen.

As for the mens rea yeah I can see that, and your probably right, but you can have defences for assault (providing it was reasonable force), such as to prevent a crime (which at the very worst would be statutory rape as she is a minor, or even 'grooming' a minor to commit an indecent act) you can even have a defence if it was to protect another (not saying these are fool proof, but you do have mitigating circumstances), but if 'hendy' kicked him while he was down those are out the window. Hendys mate on the other hand is what we call in the biz, '****ed'.

Is this also a step back to MMA being classed a thugs sport? (sorry thats one of the first things I thought when I read this apart from that sick bastard!!)


----------



## ON TOP PROMOTIONS (Jun 8, 2010)

Pedophiles get protected in jail these days, if they get the jail at all, the system is so ****ed up, give your m8 a high 5 from me, i would still b on top of the c**t.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

E.B

The carrying of a machete is not reasonable force

Reasonable force with a weapon would usually mean an every day item you carry around that's legal, and can be expanded to something that is lying about where you are .. like a tree log or railing spike

also .. got nothing to do with MMA .. Otherwise, sonnen would have taken a machete with him to finish off silva !


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

People do stupid things and learn from them. Carrying a machete was a bit too far though, In Scotland they've put SO much money and effort into getting knife crime off the street.

It's alright saying he should of phoned the police, but these sorta things are alot easier said than done.

Good luck in court mate....you might need it.


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm with most of the sensible heads here - having bad thoughts towards this guy is perfectly natural but I would have engaged brain first and called the Police to take down this guy legitimately.

As for what evidence this would have required, well first of all it would have required no more than a statement of your mates sister and evidence that the guy was actually on his way to meet her. That would have been enough to at least see him arrested if not convicted and hopefully the conviction would have followed and seen him sent down where all the other lags would more than likely kick the crap out of him on a daily basis once they found out who he was.

As for your definition of 'reasonable force' - I'm getting the feeling I.Q's dropped sharply over the last couple of days. The definition of 'reasonable force' is the *minimum* degree of force necessary under any given situation.

You were not using reasonable force to 'prevent a crime' because that could have been accomplished by simply preventing the girl from meeting the paedo, nor were you using reasonable force to 'protect an other' because again this could be accomplished by simply making sure the girl wasnt present. Even had you been in a position where the use of force was justified then the use of the machete and even the kicking of the male in the head was way above what was legally acceptible because the fact of the matter I'm sure is that the two of you together could have easily simply restrained him - that would have been the 'minimum force necessary' in this situation.

What you did do is along with your pal commit a calculated and thought out plan to cause serious injury to this man and then travel to make a concerted effort to do so. Like others have said its kinda hard to take the moral high ground under such circumstances and this fella will undoubtedly turn on the tears, play the victim and squirm his way free and as for whose fault that would be if it happened - not the Police I'm afraid.


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

Quick question, where did I say that a machete was reasonable force? and as for the defences I mentioned i didnt say they were perfect in fact i even said that they probably wouldnt work, but thyre the only ones a lawer could really use in this scenario I think. I also said if he was kicked while he was down then those defences go out the window.

Did anyone actually read what I put?


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

I dont think a good solicitor would touch this job with a barge pole considering the OP pretty much hung himself out to dry on the internet for all and sundry to see. Stuff 'not good defences' and try 'no defence at all'.

Time for the OP to fess up and take his medicine I think and maybe call the Police next time before you go all Frank Castle...

I'm not criticising you EB, just highlighting the fact that discussion of possible defences for this incident is somewhat redundant.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Surely he will have to be given a solicitor by law? As its a bit too serious of a case to represent yourself?


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah but im a law student, arguing things like this is what I do on a daily basis lmao so just habit creeping in there lol


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah man you could have set him up in a dark park. If you want to go to the USA or Oz you'll not be let in now


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah, he should be provided a solicitor to represent him and I certainly wouldnt recommend representing himself if his defence is going to be along the lines see on this forum.

I suspect however that any solicitors defence will be damage limitation, perhaps trying to plead extinuating circumstances or highlight his previous good character (so long as he has it).

Its a big deal though, even though he wasnt armed himself he went down there with a guy he knew was armed and with a common purpose in mind. Personally I'm very suprised that they didnt charge him with a Section 18 GBH as well considering there appears to be a clear joint enterprise. It has even been held in law that the repeated kicking of a downed person in the face or head is tantramount to an attempt GBH so he can consider himself extremely fortunate in my opinion. GBH carries a sentence anywhere upto life imprisonment.

Personally I'd thank my lucky stars I only got charged with a Section 47 ABH and plead guilty to that whilst hoping they sentence me to something closer to the lower end of the maximum 5 year sentence for this offence.


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

i have a soliciter, he said that i will probably not be charged as there is only one partial witness aparently and as for the pedo apparently we were blackmailing him !!! ****ing bollocks


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

thanks for the advice i will remember it in future! lol



jeevan said:


> E.B
> 
> The carrying of a machete is not reasonable force
> 
> ...


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Blackmailing him how and for what reason?


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

EB .. you mentioned "providing it was reasonable force" .. That's what I was chatting about mate

AGENTMAN

He will be provided with a lawyer if he cant afford one, thats one of the human rights we give .. though they are usually tired lawyers who are pushed to the limits, if he has money, he'll get a decent lawyer with expertise in this

Any decent defence lawyer can create reasonable doubt about the online chatting ..

Unless you have apicture of him sitting at the laptop, and typing to the girl .. the defence can easily say that someone else had access to the pc , and then any smart defence lawyer could argue that if a person can hack into the pentagon, a person can hack into a family pc

He could easily try and say that he only went to meet her to warn her against stranger danger , this could be helped if he doesnt have any other history or paedo images in his possession , and if he is a "decent" man before this

If police had surveillance pictures of him meeting the girl, or a dummy girl .. something the POLICE could easily have done, that increases the chances of PROSECUTION .. Im doing cirminology at the moment, and ive read a lot into this, especially behaviour profiling, the succes rate for cases like this (the paedo) are incredibly bad, simply because there is usually a lack of evidence or something has gone wrong

All the defence lawyer would have to do is create a little doubt in one member of the jurys mind

Basically .. the best thing you could have done would have been to have gone to the police so they could set up an operation .. where as your actions will lead to a softer sentencing if it gets far

You handled it in the wrong way .. JUST THINK .. JUST THINK .. JUST THINK

What if one of your kicks had caused a brain haemorage ? .. or if your mate had lost it and killed him with the machete, you probably would be an accomplice to 2nd degree murder

However, I understand why you did what you did .. however you should not have done it

VIGILANTISM .. IS NOT GONNA WORK .. UNLESS YOU'RE


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

In 10th grade I volunteered to teach english in my town correctional facility (being that I both kicked ass in english and I was such a badass, afraid of nuffin. lol).

Everybody was really nice (quite to my surprise), but there was this one feller in class that no one would talk to. Always on his own, a complete loner I thought.

Turns out -the other inmates told myself and my english teacher- he was a sex offender, can't remember if rape or peado.

Anyhow, this to say even the worst people can't live in the same environment as these specific sad niche of humanity.

(I certainly never wanted to be around him. Even with all those guards around, just picking up a piece of paper he had touched... yuck)

jeevan, that is a badass pic btw.


----------



## kev3383 (Jan 10, 2010)

Batman:::::: love it


----------

